# Chinese police officer shoots reporter at anti-gun briefing



## Grenadier (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmm, reminds me of the DEA agent...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7514322.stm



> *Three Chinese reporters attending a police briefing on the success of an anti-gun campaign were accidentally shot, media reports say.*
> 
> An officer picked up one of the weapons on show - a confiscated home-made gun - but it went off in his hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 21, 2008)

"This is a GLOCK pistol....I am the only person in this room qualified to handle this gun safely <BANG!>.....it's okay.....I'm.....I'm okay.......that's why you don't play with guns."


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just goes to show you stay away from idiot people with guns.:shooter::flame:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2008)

oops :ak47:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 21, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Just goes to show you stay away from idiot people with guns.:shooter::flame:


Well that's not exactly fair... I mean as an officer of the law he's a trained individual... as a Chinese officer of the law which to me if I equate correctly he's a militarily trained individual. 
The gun was homemade which means it could have just as equally gone off in the perp's hand or anyone else's. 
Of course the idiotcy of it all... is... why the hell was it loaded?


----------



## Ninjamom (Jul 21, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> ......Of course the idiotcy of it all... is... why the hell was it loaded?


... with _rocks_!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 21, 2008)

Should I feel guilty for laughing at this?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 21, 2008)

They had a DEA video from a school in Florida where the DEA agent, who also said he was an 'expert', aced himself to.

They should all say, 'do as I say, don't do as I do!"

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 21, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well that's not exactly fair... I mean as an officer of the law he's a trained individual... as a Chinese officer of the law which to me if I equate correctly he's a militarily trained individual.


That doesn't necessarily mean he's competant, the only thing that means is that he should know better than to have his finger on the trigger.




MA-Caver said:


> The gun was homemade which means it could have just as equally gone off in the perp's hand or anyone else's.
> Of course the idiotcy of it all... is... why the hell was it loaded?


 only if they pull the trigger.

99.9% of unintentional discharges can be attributed to someone having their finger on the the trigger when they shouldn't.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 21, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well that's not exactly fair... I mean as an officer of the law he's a trained individual... as a Chinese officer of the law which to me if I equate correctly he's a militarily trained individual.
> The gun was homemade which means it could have just as equally gone off in the perp's hand or anyone else's.
> Of course the idiotcy of it all... is... why the hell was it loaded?


 Yeah, though.....you'd think they'd have 'disarmed' the homemade device before putting it in a press conference.


----------



## chinto (Aug 5, 2008)

yep some of the cops in the world should only have rubber guns... same for some of the people who are not cops...lol..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> That doesn't necessarily mean he's competant, the only thing that means is that he should know better than to have his finger on the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right there KenpoTex!

All I know is that any officer or demonstrator with a firearm should know that any firearm used as a demonstration tool should still not be flashing the people who are attending nor putting their finger on the trigger.  

Where do these people come from?


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 6, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You are absolutely right there KenpoTex!
> 
> All I know is that any officer or demonstrator with a firearm should know that any firearm used as a demonstration tool should still not be flashing the people who are attending nor putting their finger on the trigger.
> 
> *Where do these people come from*?


 
He must have cross-trained with the DEA :rofl:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> He must have cross-trained with the DEA :rofl:



:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well that's not exactly fair... I mean as an officer of the law he's a trained individual... as a Chinese officer of the law which to me if I equate correctly he's a militarily trained individual.
> The gun was homemade which means it could have just as equally gone off in the perp's hand or anyone else's.
> Of course the idiotcy of it all... is... why the hell was it loaded?



And why was such a gun a good choice for a demo?


----------



## benj13bowlin (Aug 6, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> They had a DEA video from a school in Florida where the DEA agent, who also said he was an 'expert', aced himself to.
> 
> They should all say, 'do as I say, don't do as I do!"
> 
> Deaf


 

It kind of reminds me of the clip of the female officer that almost accidentally shoots the guy on the ground while the other officer is putting the cuffs on him.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2008)

Something else to take into consideration here.

The Police in China, unlike the Police in the USA, do not always carry a gun and they may not be as familiar with them as a US police officer is. They are, I believe, a lot more familiar with guns other than hand guns actually but I could be wrong there. 

This however does not excuse the officer in questions actions, unless of course the reporter was REALLY annoying.


----------



## chinto (Aug 7, 2008)

:lurk:





Brian R. VanCise said:


> :rofl:


:hammer:
ohh ya gota agree !!  must have taken training from the DEA!!!  :lfao::rofl::hammer:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 10, 2008)

benj13bowlin said:


> It kind of reminds me of the clip of the female officer that almost accidentally shoots the guy on the ground while the other officer is putting the cuffs on him.


 Oh yeah, I remember that......you remember how her partner and the badguy BOTH looked up at her with the 'You're the biggest dumbass that ever walked' look!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 10, 2008)

benj13bowlin said:


> It kind of reminds me of the clip of the female officer that almost accidentally shoots the guy on the ground while the other officer is putting the cuffs on him.


 
Saw that one to. 

Guys, here is a good way to remember your gunsafety when the chips are down.

KYFFOTFT unless you are going to shoot. Clint Smith said, "On target, on trigger, off target, off trigger", but you will find that when you are very nervious, you can quite easly fire the piece (not a 'A/D', but a 'N/D', negelant discharge.)

Massad Ayoob has whole articals on this subject. Several case studies of accidental shootings of suspects while covering them.

KYFFOTFT unless you are going to shoot, period. You will find if you have the time to bring the gun up, even just fractionaly, you have time to bring your finger inside the trigger guard and fire.

Even when handling the weapon unloaded (and how many people have died from supposedly unloaded guns) all gun safety rules apply.

Deaf


----------

